# Wine in Tesco, €8 is the new €6?



## shesells (15 Mar 2013)

I know wine went up by €1 a bottle in the budget but I've noticed in the past month or so that wine specials that used to be €6 now start at €8. Anyone else see this?


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Mar 2013)

It's the same for a whole range of foodstuffs in Tesco.  Even their bargain offers have changed to 2 for €4 or 3 for €4 from 3 for €2 etc.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2013)

Not only Tesco, one bottle of wine in Dunnes went from €10.56 to €14.50.  A box of WKD went from €12.99 to €16.00 and was told the increase was as a result of budget changes.  In the past week appears to have gone back down again


----------



## Sandals (17 Mar 2013)

Firelighters Tesco value used to €.94 cent now €1.45. Iv stopped buying firelighters altogether, purchased couple bags of kindlings from a local chap and they light with few sheets newspaper. 

Heard the cheap rashers went up in price but back down again.


----------



## Leo (27 Mar 2013)

shesells said:


> I know wine went up by €1 a bottle in the budget but I've noticed in the past month or so that wine specials that used to be €6 now start at €8. Anyone else see this?


 
This was highlighted in a few articles I saw before the excise increase was brougth in. Excise is part of the fixed costs, most businesses apply their margin on the fixed costs. So the importer charges the extra €1, plus their margin. The distributors/retailers then add their margin on top of this again.


----------



## MrEarl (27 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I note they have an offer on at the moment, giving a 25% discount on 6 bottles at present (I think there may only be a limited selection at certain prices to pick from, however):



			
				Tesco Email said:
			
		

> *25% discount off all wine  and Champagne when you purchase 6 bottles is applied at point of  delivery and not when items are placed in the basket. This deduction  replaces the normal 5% off when you buy 6 bottles or more. Subject to  availability, while stocks last. Valid on deliveries between 25/03/13  and 31/03/13.



Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## runner (28 Mar 2013)

From past experience, bank holiday weekends are the time to stock up.
All main outlets seem to have specials, so look around.


----------



## shesells (3 Apr 2013)

Yes Tesco tend to do those 25% off 6 at big weekends. I've been buying wine at those deals for years and usually managed to find a decent pinot grigio at half price for €6 and then stock up. Same wine hasn't been less than €8 all year.


----------

